# fluval 402



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

ok so i inherited a old fluval 402 and when iwas testing it. it just made a buzzing noise( the canister was sitting upright) so i went ahead and started tilting it at and angle and the little motor starting kicking and it started to work now i never owned one of these things but is it supposed to be mounted sideways? or is this just a piece of crap?


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Supposed to be upright, and kinda sh*t of a filter. Atleast you didn't pay for it.
Mine doesn't make noise, I find the XP3's to be way better, in function and quality, but noisier. 
Try to buy some replacement parts from the lfs. prop, shaft, etc. It shouldn't be buzzing. If it's only buzzing at startup, and when it kicks in it stops, thats normal.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

hey thanks chomp. mods please close this thread. for some reason i thought it was 402 but its a 403.


----------

